

Twitpay Launches, Uses Amazon Payments - mattculbreth
http://blog.twitpay.me/2009/03/03/welcome-to-twitpay/

======
sam_in_nyc
AFAIK, Twitter doesn't offer a sensible API for twitter services to use, such
as having the user create a unique key which gets sent to a service, which
then uses this key as authentication. The user (and twitter) would then be
able track all activity based on that key, let you disable that key, etc. As a
result of this, every Twitter app that needs to access your account asks for
your username and password.

And, now, your Twitter account can have money in it?

Besides the obvious question of "is this really useful?", which I presume the
answer for a lot of people is: "Yes! You can _show off_ you paid someone... on
TWITTER!!!!", it seems to me having funds tied to a Twitter account is a big
mistake. Like Facebook, the default login is not secure, upping the ante for
sniffing a cleartext password from just denting your social life to
liquidating whatever funds you've put in your Twitpay account.

~~~
timf
This bothers me about EC2 as well. Most efforts don't get how useful (and
headache saving) delegation-of-rights functionality is. This should be part of
everyone's toolbox by now...

~~~
sam_in_nyc
Agreed. It's really quite shameful... I can't even name any services that do
it right.

------
jmtulloss
Pretty cool stuff. I found it hard to set up, but it seems quite useful now
that it is set up.

How bad are Amazon Payments fees? I can see this becoming more expensive that
it's worth with .05 + some percentage on top.

~~~
ivey
Roughly equivalent to PayPal:
<https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/about?nodeId=6022>

You don't have to settle up immediately, though. We see this being really
useful for people who pay each other back and forth. Run a tab with your
friends, and only settle up when one of you needs the cash.

And yes...the Amazon Payments setup is a little rough. We're giving them
feedback to see if we can smooth it out a little.

